# too little too late



## TheHawk (Nov 2, 2011)

yehhhh so i was late on the juggalo thread but i sat here for a half hour typin a response so damnit i'm posting that shit. read it, add to it, shove it up your ass, i don't care.


There's something i'd like to say.... and i'm sure someone has some shit to dump on me for sayin it (fuck you in advance (fuck you)) but it needs to be said.

There are things i've noticed happening in STPland lately...

agreed- there seems to be an abundance of people with assholes where their mouths should be- asking stupid questions/judging and stroking their egos furiously while they knock someone elses beliefs/ideas/way of life... katbastard learned me up on that when i joined and quickly found myself in a heated debate with pucket over some shit(water/travel) we were basically agreeing on the same thing just hadn't been seeing on eachothers level in the midst of the bullshit arguing. (for what it's worth puckett i agree and wasn't talkin about train travel/i did not register the thought you had....and congrats to you two dirtballs  please don't procreate!) after a drawn out banter back and forth some warnings and an (almost)ban haha-thanks kat- we finally came to the conclusion we are actually very similar, and kats the only mother fucker in the world i've talked to with two almost identical tats to mine which i think is pretty rad considering they aren't some bullshit flash right out the book. (however you know you wish you thought of the ambigram idea, kat!)

Now i am in no way singling out one person bc it is many. seriously ? got anything better to do in forums than tell someone how you think they are wrong? it's a lot easier to find common ground than all the shit you don't like about eachother. i commend cardboard for at least trying to understand something he admittedly didn't know much about at first. i agree that there are a lot of tweaked out redneck/gangster identity crisis fuckheads out there, but it's not just the juggalos either.

*Ignorance* doesn't pick teams, care about gangs, face paint, crusts, mods,punks, drunks, skins, shins,junkers, foot funkers any race creed religion or category other than people with lack of understanding.

Also, i would like to believe that most people on this site could agree to the statement "judge not less ye be judged" no religious intentions- i'm not religious and i couldn't give less a fuck if you worship a giant black dildo with clown paint on it.

as for juggalos- i am indifferent. as i am to anyone i haven't met personally. i have met good ones and bad ones- does being a juggalo make you a different species ? humans are humans most are full of shit some will make you smile, some will smile in your face then stab you in the back. and yet others will offer you a hand even after being shit on by others, it's up to you to decide who/what you want to associate with and if you don't like what someone does, you have the right to either tell them how much you think they suck, and get absolutely nothing positive from it. or you can find out what makes them think the way they do, to either better understand for yourself, or to maybe help them grasp a bigger concept they were missing before.

i thought this site was about helpin eachother out, we're all strugglin (well, you know who you are if you really are) and if you aren't and fuckin riding around on your parents trust fund or having a "life changing adventure" on your fuckin time off of college institutions well FUCK YOU because this isn't a vacation for me it's my life and i feel that the true value of this site lies in people who believe like myself- which thankfully i have met a few on here, unfortunately the ratio of hard working hobos/migrant punks/whatever the fuck you want to call yourself people who are living free and doing it their way with no help compared to the seemingly large mass of high schooler mentallity rock throwing bandwagon jumpin(not train) just plain fake ass people...is a little uneven.

Be Real ... What's so hard about that concept?

Sorry to rant everyone so there's my two cent no one asked for, deal with it.


----------



## Earth (Nov 2, 2011)

I had someone outright call me a liar over something I took part in.
Thought to myself man this cat don't even know me......
So, I decided from that moment on I woulld only interject when warrented.

Good post.
You mentioned a lot of legit stuff......

Respect....


----------



## x2Dope (Nov 3, 2011)

Much respect. Thanks.


----------



## L.C. (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't forget nazi's, policeman, and terrorists are real people too with real thoughts and feelings. I think in the spirit of things we should reflect on Dahmer and Gasey, and think of there feelings too.


----------



## TheHawk (Nov 4, 2011)

yes nazis cops and "terrorists" that's definitely what this thread was about way to read between the lines....that, and dickhead elitist crusts trying to get a cheap laugh....appreciate your input, Elsie thanks. you're feelings count too cool guy! 

C'est La Vie


----------



## sideshowbxb (Nov 4, 2011)

good thread . . . im prolly an asshole, still while reflecting on it, hmm . . . good thread,thanx for posting


----------



## Cardboard (Nov 4, 2011)

Gasey was down with the clown for sure...


----------



## Cardboard (Nov 4, 2011)

TheHawk said:


> yes nazis cops and "terrorists" that's definitely what this thread was about way to read between the lines....that, and dickhead elitist crusts trying to get a cheap laugh....appreciate your input, Elsie thanks. you're feelings count too cool guy!
> 
> C'est La Vie


I agree with a lot of points in your OP about ignorance Hawk. I don't really think the idea of identifying with some groups is that much different though, whether its Nazi, Cop, Military, Juggalo, Punk....
The major problem that I see is the cult following of certain cultures, that get people to think that by following a set of beliefs (which are quite open to interpretation), leads to people choosing to identify themselves as a part of a following, and finding pride in it.
I have met quite some people who listen to ICP, and don't claim to be juggalos. Those people are cool in my book. They have their taste in music (which doesn't match mine), but are not necessarily proud of it. The same with Punk music. How many people on the other hand, are following a certain culture, and having nothing more than a passive role within it? How many Juggalos are on ICP records, or making music at all? Some, sure, but a vast majority are just listening to music, and taking pride in identifying with it in their own individual way.
I don't like ICP, fair enough, no? I do think though, that the guys in ICP have some right to pride, for they have made music that some people like. The produced something that became culturally iconic, and they did a hell of a job of it. Good for them, honestly.
The same comes about though with a lot of cultures (or sub-cultures rather), that recruit angry, confused young people (IE Punks, Juggalos, nazis, military, religions...), by giving them a network of support, and flooding their heads with someone else's ideas, which are then taken with an individual twist/bias, and turned into a culture. It is illusory in my opinion, as for sure there are juggalos that have different perspectives and lifestyles, and don't relate to one another in any way other than the fact that they wear the uniform, and listen to the same gospel.
Now when the majority of a culture, has a basis of things that I disagree with, and someone identifies themselves as a part of said culture, I can guess that I will not get along with them. Not that I don't think they can exist, But if we meet, and they are proud of being a passive part of something that has roots in negative messages, I can guess from the beginning that I don't like them. It's fair for them to like something, and it's fair for me to dislike that something.
Belief is the death of creative thought, and pride is the seeds of aggression so perpetuate that death.


----------



## L.C. (Nov 5, 2011)

TheHawk said:


> yes nazis cops and "terrorists" that's definitely what this thread was about way to read between the lines....that, and dickhead elitist crusts trying to get a cheap laugh....appreciate your input, Elsie thanks. you're feelings count too cool guy!
> 
> C'est La Vie


The fact of the matter is a kingdom without a common enemy is a kingdom divided amongst itself. Humans need something to hate, something to conquer and overtake. It's are nature. We all have our heroes and our villiens. Few people have the discipline to appreciate all things. It's life. All we can do is try to effect our enviorment so it is shaped with our own ideals. We need to evaluate those ideals without prejiduce and malice. The other thing we can do is be human, and give in to our basic drives.P.s. It's L.C.(Lawnchair) MOFO


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 6, 2011)

Can this thread be about UP's sexy new SD70ACe's now?


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 6, 2011)

certain threads get shut down cause they are an instant shit storm waiting to happen. its usually racist in nature or is a direct verbal assault. some ideas and opinions are also shit storms in the mist. if we allow the juggalo thread it will turn into a flame war. 2 years ago the train elitists were in the same spot as the juggalos are now. back them we deleted all the post too cause they just turned to shit very fast.

don't think moderators are immuned to this unfairness, I'm a non-racist confederate. confederacy is a political opinion and has nothing to do with racism. but since confederacy is associated with racism I can't start a confederate thread without it turning into an instant shit storm. I can intellectually discuss this topic without saying anything racist, but that's not the case for all. (this is an open forum)

bottom line is if you want to talk about juggalo crap than go to a juggalo site. if I want to talk about confederacy I will go to a confederate site. if the train elitist want to talk trains than theirs site better geared towards trains.

just cause me and you can discuss a topic rationally doesn't mean everyone on this forum can. if you express one opinion your going to get the opposite opinion replying back. in a juggalo thread that will mean you have juggalos and juggalo haters in the same thread. DO YOU REALLY THINK THAT'S A GOOD IDEA?


----------



## L.C. (Nov 7, 2011)

CXR1037 said:


> Can this thread be about UP's sexy new SD70ACe's now?


Yes! And how she can ride her 100-ton ass, dumping sand on my rail, and riding it full throttle for 8 hours until I can't take anymore.


----------



## L.C. (Nov 7, 2011)

pheonix said:


> certain threads get shut down cause they are an instant shit storm waiting to happen. its usually racist in nature or is a direct verbal assault. some ideas and opinions are also shit storms in the mist. if we allow the juggalo thread it will turn into a flame war. 2 years ago the train elitists were in the same spot as the juggalos are now. back them we deleted all the post too cause they just turned to shit very fast.
> 
> don't think moderators are immuned to this unfairness, I'm a non-racist confederate. confederacy is a political opinion and has nothing to do with racism. but since confederacy is associated with racism I can't start a confederate thread without it turning into an instant shit storm. I can intellectually discuss this topic without saying anything racist, but that's not the case for all. (this is an open forum)
> 
> ...


Well, said. You showed that you have an intelligent and observant side, and really summed the whole problem up in a nutshell. People should refer to this before posting touchy and controversial subjects, that they themselves are sensitive about. You made a good assessment about the result of posting similar matters, and what it will yield.


----------



## L.C. (Nov 7, 2011)

Pheonix, I don't like other peoples posts unless they really deserve it. The reason being is because I don't want other people to have more likes than I do. Yep, I said it, how do you like me now? Oh ya, it's true.


----------



## TheHawk (Nov 9, 2011)

good point phoenix. and for the juggalos side i went to a friend's wife's birthday last week and there were a couple of juggalos there...so of course i got to dive head in to this whole fuckin topic.... after talkin to a few of em i have to say, they don't make a good case for themselves other than being blind followers of music they didn't write. and my reason for saying such is to follow.

i feel like you only see em in the country bc if they wandered their clown asses to the city they would most likely get beaten to death- the funny thing about the whole icp movement is that the TRUTH is, when they started they were just this "horror-core rap" type shit singing about fuckin dead chicks and choppin people's heads off...over the years they portrayed messages of "the dark carnival" and they literally told people they were visited by "the ringmaster" or some shit who told them to start icp and get people ready for the dark carnival, which would be foretold in i think it was 7 cards (albums). Well i knew this back in high school bc i sold weed to some juggalos so i'd always been skeptical like, alright, what you mother fuckers gonna do when you release your 7th album bc 1 you're not pulling a dark carnival out of your asshole and 2 i know you greedy bastards aren't stopping at 7 albums. well long story short, they released that final album and guess what they revealed?

i get your point completely, however "DO YOU REALLY THINK THAT'S A GOOD IDEA" hahaha....even if there were a thread with juggalos and non juggalos talking shit, they are just words, and the world keeps spinnin... i DO see your point tho like i said, juggalos have nothing to do with anarchy, migrant punks, hobos, or travel as far as my life is concerned and i'm sure most people here agree with that. so if you are a juggalo reading this, you can create faygointhebuttplanet.com and then stay on that site please. if you want people to laugh at you, don't come here, just go outside.

glad this got straightened out. and Lawn Chair- my bad homie no hard feelins 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJtUULlPIdU&feature=related

Who's beind Dark Lotus, the Circus and everybody at it? 
Who inveted Juggalos and Juggalettes and fuckin Faygo showers? 
What about that feeling you get when bumping our shit, 
Who's behind the Juggalo powers? 
This ain`t no fuckin fan club, It aint about making a buck! 
Don't buy our fuckin action figures bitch, I dont give a fuck!! 
It aint About Violent J or Shaggy, the Butterfly or Seventeen. 
When we speak of Shangri-La, what you think we mean? 
Truth is we follow GOD!!!! 
We've always been behind Him! 
The Carnival is GOD and may all Juggalos find Him!

May The Juggalos Find god! 
May The Juggalos Find god! 
May The Juggalos Find god! 
He's out there, He's Out there! 

We're not sorry if we tricked you! 
We don't care what happens now. 
We're not sorry if we tricked you! 
We swing our hatchet and we`re proud. 
We're not sorry if we tricked you! 
Painted faces in the crowd. 
We're not sorry if we tricked you! 
The Carnival will carry on.


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 11, 2011)

Like I said, I really like the new ACe's, I think putting the headlight on the nose instead of between the number board looks sharp! Can't wait to see more of these and maybe even one day get the privilege of riding in one!


----------



## L.C. (Nov 12, 2011)

I saw an interview with them on MTV, and they said outright that they were all about the money and said "fuck the fans". I don't know why anyone would follow something with such disregard for the fans and their interests.


----------

